# twm ITBs



## vw-gti_1987 (Mar 4, 2008)

anyone ever use twm ITBs?


----------



## ramdmc (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: twm ITBs (vw-gti_1987)*

Depends on the application, what motor are you thinking about itbing?


----------



## veedubman91 (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: twm ITBs (ramdmc)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...38172
search under this guy, he has them on his rabbit. i love twm's itbs, they are very pricey but would love to have a set for myself


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: twm ITBs (veedubman91)*

I've got ramdmc's old set (40mm)
























Should work great on my motor once I get it built. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vw-gti_1987 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: twm ITBs (vw-gti_1987)*

Sweet that's exactly what I wanted to know. They are VERY pricey so I just wanted to know if they were a good product before I dropped the 2k. I really like that they sell complete kits. Has anyone had issues with fitment or issues for that matter? Oh and they're going on a 2L 16v.


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: twm ITBs (vw-gti_1987)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw-gti_1987* »_Sweet that's exactly what I wanted to know. They are VERY pricey so I just wanted to know if they were a good product before I dropped the 2k. I really like that they sell complete kits. Has anyone had issues with fitment or issues for that matter? Oh and they're going on a 2L 16v.

Are you getting the integrated ones or the DCOE style ones like mine? If undecided, go with the bolt on, integrated ones. 
My only gripes with the ones I have is the throttle cable linkage/hookup. It pulls from the bottom, right where my header is...annoying. I'm in the middle of figuring out if/how to get a top-pull weber carb linkage to fit.


----------



## vw-gti_1987 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: twm ITBs (secondgen)*

More than likely the integrated ones. I know I'm going ITBs I'm just not sure if I want the twm or maybe something like the gsxr 1000. I'll probably go with the twm due to the fact I can buy a complete kit.


----------



## frechem (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: twm ITBs (vw-gti_1987)*

I run the 48mm DTH TWM's.


----------



## vw-gti_1987 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: twm ITBs (frechem)*

Do you like them? Any issues with them? Do you like the 48mm? I'm really not sure what size I should get I would imagine that the 50mm are too big.


----------



## rivethead (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: twm ITBs (vw-gti_1987)*

I have the 48MM DCOE style on a 16V - The 50mm are too big.


----------



## nick526 (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: twm ITBs (rivethead)*

I don't have any personal experience with them, however I have read that some people have trouble with the butterflys binding up and not closing all the way. 
Again, this is just what I've read, not anything I've experienced personally, although it's something I would investigate before I dropped $1800.


----------



## rivethead (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: twm ITBs (nick526)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nick526* »_I don't have any personal experience with them, however I have read that some people have trouble with the butterflys binding up and not closing all the way. 
Again, this is just what I've read, not anything I've experienced personally, although it's something I would investigate before I dropped $1800.

I had a slight issue with the DCOE style doing that. I lengthened my throttle cable a bit to make sure I had no sharp transition to the throttle bodies and added an extra spring on the throttle bodies. Fixed the problem.


----------



## vw-gti_1987 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: twm ITBs (rivethead)*

Well if that fixed the problem doesn't sound like too bad of a deal.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: twm ITBs (vw-gti_1987)*

Just found this image on google:
TWM 4A-GE ITB's on a 16V


----------



## zornig (May 12, 2001)

*Re: twm ITBs (Issam Abed)*

looks like a adapter of some sorts.


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: twm ITBs (zornig)*

I have seen some with adapters for the sock toyota manifold.
Maybe they're just using the same thing.


----------

